# Kung fu in Atlanta, Ga?



## sho'nuff (Apr 17, 2010)

Peace and blessings! So i just word that i will moving back to atlanta in june. wanted to know if you guys knew of any kung fu schools or any where to train and learn. i ran across a few schools. alot of stuff that didnt look to good at all and some with some promise. i seen an eagle claw and a mizong louhan school. here are the two websites.

www.*eagle**claw*atl.com
http://www.myjhonglawhorn.com/Lost_Track_Kung_Fu.html
if anyone knows of anywhere to train and learn please let me know
thanks.


----------



## UNYMA (Apr 20, 2010)

There's this place,  http://www.hopgar.com/ ,  I know nothing about this school but I'm familiar with the style.


----------



## sho'nuff (Apr 20, 2010)

thank you friend for responding. yes i just came across this site. i will call them and try to get some info. if you find anything northern or internal let me know.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know Atlanta but here's what I was able to find:

http://www.chienhong.com/- Hung Fist(?) (possibly Hung Gar)

http://www.eagleclawatl.com/- Eagle Claw

http://www.shanshuikf.com/- Hung Gar

http://www.francisfongacademy.com/- Wing Chun/JKD/Muay Thai/BJJ/Kali-Escrima

http://www.lywc.com/- Wing Chun

http://www.pathsatlanta.org/- Bagua/Xingyi/Hunyuan (Chen) Taiji/Northern Shaolin

http://www.jasonlau-wingchun.com/- Wing Chun

http://www.shaolin-world.net/- Shaolin/Yang & Chen Taiji/Sanshou

http://www.myjhonglawhorn.com/Lost_Track_Kung_Fu.html- My Jong Law Horn/Wu Taiji

http://www.iaw-atlanta.com/- Wing Chun

http://www.olivieresmartialarts.com/- Long Hu Pai

http://www.apittman.com/ptt/east/east.shtml- Xingyi/Bagua/Yang Taiji

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=brucereiter- I know this guy teaches in the Atlanta area, I believe Yang Taiji and Gao Bagua, possibly more.  This is the only contact I have, you'd need to message him on youtube if interested.

http://www.taichiatlanta.com/- Hunyuan Taiji (branch off Chen)

http://www.mz108.com/- Mei Zhong Yang Taiji

http://www.taichichuanatlanta.com/- Yang Taiji

http://www.ckfaatlanta.com/- Southern Mantis

http://www.clffb.com/- Choy Lee Fut

That should get you started.  I can't vouch for the quality of any of these schools first hand, so go and check them out carefully.


----------



## sho'nuff (Apr 20, 2010)

wow thanks so much bro


----------



## clfsean (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's the run down & general area. Info bolded. Thanks for the leg work sage... 



blindsage said:


> I don't know Atlanta but here's what I was able to find:
> 
> http://www.chienhong.com/- Hung Fist(?) (possibly Hung Gar) _*--Taiwanese Hung Kuen*_ _*-- East Atlanta*_
> 
> ...


----------



## blindsage (Apr 22, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Here's the run down & general area. Info bolded. Thanks for the leg work sage...


LOL, totally forgot you were in the ATL.  Who are you training with now?


----------



## clfsean (Apr 23, 2010)

blindsage said:


> LOL, totally forgot you were in the ATL.  Who are you training with now?



I'm still with my teacher although I'm reaching out & testing the waters for complementary flavors.


----------



## sho'nuff (Apr 26, 2010)

sean im coming to see you bro. will be back in town may 23. will hit you when i get in.


----------



## sho'nuff (Apr 26, 2010)

i have heard some good stuff about shawn liu. but shaolin temple based arts? his website says pre communist china and traditional shaolin kung fu. my sifu who i was training with here sifu hill said good stuff about him and my other sifu sharif bey said he trains strong fighters. i dont care for the sport aspect but does he teach real shaolin kung fu and applications?


----------



## clfsean (Apr 26, 2010)

sho'nuff said:


> sean im coming to see you bro. will be back in town may 23. will hit you when i get in.



Cool... I'll be around.


----------

